# 30% Bonus



## City of Miami (Nov 14, 2012)

I received an email from AGR for a 30% bonus on purchase of points good until the end of the year. So I didn't get 50% bonus by waiting until now, but I didn't lose out either.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 14, 2012)

:hi: Congrats John! Believe this is Targeted to those that haven't yet bought Points this year? :unsure:


----------



## lmctrouble (Nov 14, 2012)

Probably semi-targeted since got an email too. I bought 5000 points in the spring and waited to see if he 50% offer would appear.


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 14, 2012)

Yesss! I got the mail too. Excellent news.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not targeted; anyone can buy points and get the 30% bonus, assuming that they haven't maxed out their 10K buy for the year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

After the points devaluation, I vowed never to buy them again. Not a good value in my book.


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 14, 2012)

Guest said:


> After the points devaluation, I vowed never to buy them again. Not a good value in my book.


For those of us who travel alone,the roomette redemtion certainly is!!!!


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 14, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > After the points devaluation, I vowed never to buy them again. Not a good value in my book.
> ...


Totally


----------



## Anderson (Nov 15, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Agreed. It can also make sense in the event of a "stretched" redemption, too (i.e. NYP-ABQ or something similar).


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 15, 2012)

It's pretty simple arithmetic, isn't it. You just get the cost per point [$0.021 currently] mulitplied by the redemption requirement [say, 19,000 points for 2-zone roomette] and compare that to the website price for the same trip. Which is better?

It seems to me that any trip cost over $399 for a 2-zone roomette is a discount. We're talking about buying points now so I don't even consider all the points from use of the credit card.

What am I missing?


----------



## manderson (Nov 15, 2012)

City of Miami said:


> It seems to me that any trip cost over $399 for a 2-zone roomette is a discount. We're talking about buying points now so I don't even consider all the points from use of the credit card.


I think the Chase Sapphire Preferred card gives double points for travel-related charges. Do you get double points if you charge purchase of Amtrak points on the Chase card?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 15, 2012)

manderson said:


> City of Miami said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that any trip cost over $399 for a 2-zone roomette is a discount. We're talking about buying points now so I don't even consider all the points from use of the credit card.
> ...


I do not think so. I think the points come from points.com which does not show up as "travel." I did not get double points when I bought AGR points using my Chase Sapphire Preferred card.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 15, 2012)

pennyk said:


> manderson said:
> 
> 
> > City of Miami said:
> ...


You are correct Penny!


----------



## winterskigirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't get the email but stumbled accross this deal on my AGR account. Can someone tell me how to get the email updates?


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 15, 2012)

winterskigirl said:


> I didn't get the email but stumbled accross this deal on my AGR account. Can someone tell me how to get the email updates?


Is your email address part of your account profile? That ought to do it.


----------



## winterskigirl (Nov 16, 2012)

@ Maine Rider - Yes, my email address is in my account profile. I have also checked the Communication Preferences on both the AGR Monthly eStatement and AGR Program Offers and Information. I get my AGR Monthy eStatement regularly each month but have never received the AGR Program Offers. I just wrote an inquiry on the AGR website under "Contact Us" and will see what they have to say.


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 16, 2012)

winterskigirl said:


> @ Maine Rider - Yes, my email address is in my account profile. I have also checked the Communication Preferences on both the AGR Monthly eStatement and AGR Program Offers and Information. I get my AGR Monthy eStatement regularly each month but have never received the AGR Program Offers. I just wrote an inquiry on the AGR website under "Contact Us" and will see what they have to say.


That ought to do it...


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 16, 2012)

AlanB said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > manderson said:
> ...


For once! :giggle:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> winterskigirl said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get the email but stumbled accross this deal on my AGR account. Can someone tell me how to get the email updates?
> ...


I'm in the same situation and do have my e-mail address in my profile; I run aggressive mail filters and figured AGR e-mails were getting trapped out there. But after reading this I went back into my AGR profile and re-entered my e-mail information without changing anything else and noticed my completeness of profile suddenly jumped 18%. Maybe that will do it.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still not buying. I'll wait until the fiscal cliff edges closer and when they feel the noose tightening you'll be getting more than a 50% bonus. The fiscal cliff will really soften them up! Meanwhile I'll try to maximize points with Amtrak shopping partners although getting points from some of these merchants is like pulling teeth. In particular Home Depot and Priceline are very negligent giving you the AGR points that you deserve for purchasing through the Amtrak shopping portal. If I do not see anything from Priceline on this months statement then I'll just have to call. .


----------



## markwo (Nov 16, 2012)

Woohoo, was hoping this would come back before the end of the year. Had almost 9000 points from normal CC use and needed about 11,000 to take a two zone roomette trip. The trips I'm looking at are around $1100. Paid $247.50 for the neccessary points - not sure how anyone can think that's not a steal! I almost feel guilty.


----------

